# Drop in K&N filter



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I just ordered a K&N drop in filter. Do you guys think I will pick up a mile or two per gallon? Or pick up any HP?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hm... I'm not sure but id like to know what it adds aswell I might drop one in too! goodluck


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I have had a couple K&Ns over the years...never a mileage gain...(1999 Bonneville SSE, 2002 Avalanche)...
Bill


----------



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

had drop in, no real differance, I added k&n cold air intake better than drop in, they are $285 but i found it on ebay for $236


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> I just ordered a K&N drop in filter. Do you guys think I will pick up a mile or two per gallon? Or pick up any HP?


You may or may not notice.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I wanted to go with a CAI but I was worried about it running to rich. I have two years factory warrenty on it still so I can't use a superchip.

Well hopefully it will do something...if not I just won't have to buy another one until I go CAI.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't had it long enough to tell on the MPG but the throttle responce seems to be a little quicker.

I'm happy with it till I go CAI and tune.


----------

